# I do hope this isn't true.....



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

The Government plans to rush through legislation banning all aftermarket modification of vehicles, including bikes. It will be a criminal offence to "tamper" with a factory vehicle by changing any of it's original parts. Yes you read that right: a criminal offence. Not a civil matter or a driving offence, like having a bald tyre or driving without an MOT. If you change your exhaust, fit a different screen or aftermarket brake pads, you will have a criminal record and the state could impound your bike.

If you drive a 4x4 and you need different tyres to cope with the type of terrain where you live or work, tough. They won't exist and if you stockpile some and fit them you could in theory go to jail.

The government say this legislation is "essential" to pave the way for the nationwide switchover to driverless electrical vehicles.
That's right. In future the people of Britain will only be able to drive identical state-approved self-driving vehicles. like North Korea but without the joy.
And it is only allowing 8 weeks of consultation before they force it through with their majority. The Greens, Lib Dems and a lot of the Labour party will support it so unless there is a massive Tory rebellion or riots on the streets, it will happen.

Welcome to Carrie Johnson's Brave New World of of Fulham environmentalism. It's your future. All in pursuit of "Net Zero" where tiny Britain, which is responsible for only 1% of global emissions now (in mathematical terms, a rounding error) strives to destroy its economy and civil liberties in a gesture of climate virtue signalling that the rest of world will completely ignore.

....tis the end of the world for sure


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

That's rubbish, it'll never happen.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I assume this would be for new cars and not older cars?


Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

it's rubbish, take no notice...

*Sent from my M2007J17G using Forum Fiend v1.4.0.*


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It's cobblers for one very simple reason. Manufacturers change suppliers of consumables regularly - brake pads, tyres etc - so you can't seriously expect a government to say 

Oh no sir/madam, your car was originally supplied with xyz tyres, you can't possibly fit abc tyres as they were not original.

What happens if xyz tyres suddenly stop supplying tyres to the uk and the only ones to fit a particular car are from abc? You're going to fit abc tyres and there isn't any way on this earth someone will legislate against that.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not April 1st is it?

Does this excuse of a muppet infested government realise how many people /companies this ridiculous law will put out of a job/business?

:lol: This country is a joke.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Them, with all the mods I’ve done to my car I should get a life sentence :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sadly, the low hanging fruit is too easy. Not sure how it will be policed if it does happen. " Here Mr. Ozone, we've come to patch you up with all the money we've collected."
The world sure has become a less desirable place on which to live the last 18 months or so.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as they promise to jail and crush all these muppets with with their fart maps bang pop gear changes I’m all for it.

Extra bonus for public whipping of bellends with those 4d reg plates too.

I think it could be a positive thing! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

And if they ban these it will be no great loss


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> And if they ban these it will be no great loss
> 
> View attachment 61977


I'd imagine they're highly illegal as it is.

OP can you point us to the source of this over dramatic misinformation please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

https://www.motorcyclenews.com/news/2021/october/bike-modification-law-change/


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The link to the paper is here. https://www.gov.uk/government/consu...gulatory-review-modernising-vehicle-standards

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a link to the proposals and started to read it but lost the will to live.

My thoughts are that the proposals are for altering vehicles which will affect emissions. Not the scaremongering as posted that if you change your tyres it will be a criminal matter :wall: :lol: which will never happen

Bikes currently don't have emission checks as part of the MOT which is why it's featuring on bike sites.....

https://assets.publishing.service.g...dernising-vehicle-standards-print-version.pdf

EDIT......sorry cooks I was typing when you posted and never saw your post


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> And if they ban these it will be no great loss
> 
> View attachment 61977


WHY on earth would anyone fit 'inside out' rims? Is it 'cos I old?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

The Cueball said:


> As long as they promise to jail and crush all these muppets with with their fart maps bang pop gear changes I'm all for it.
> 
> Extra bonus for public whipping of bellends with those 4d reg plates too.
> 
> ...












Guilty as charged Sir with the 4D plates, thou been called a lot worse.

Plus unfortunately for me Eu reg's & opf filter have quietened the pops & bangs on my beautiful sounding straight six!

Ahh I do miss the cherry bomb exhaust on my Nova SR, those where the days lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Guilty as charged Sir with the 4D plates, thou been called a lot worse.
> 
> Plus unfortunately for me Eu reg's & opf filter have quietened the pops & bangs on my beautiful sounding straight six!
> 
> ...


I had a nova gsi... Full mongoose system with a drilled air box 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sharrkey said:


> Guilty as charged Sir with the 4D plates, thou been called a lot worse.
> 
> Plus unfortunately for me Eu reg's & opf filter have quietened the pops & bangs on my beautiful sounding straight six!
> 
> ...


I very nearly bought a red 1.2 Nova with a Janspeed back in 1991. Couldn't insure it though lol.

I'd be happy enough if they ban reek and popcorn maps. I was behind a MK4 golf tdi (lowered to the bumpstops, stretched tyres etc) and every time he accelerated, I honestly couldn't see the bottom left of the bumper.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Cookies said:


> I very nearly bought a red 1.2 Nova with a Janspeed back in 1991. Couldn't insure it though lol.
> 
> I'd be happy enough if they ban reek and popcorn maps. I was behind a MK4 golf tdi (lowered to the bumpstops, stretched tyres etc) and every time he accelerated, I honestly couldn't see the bottom left of the bumper.
> 
> ...


Hmm 1991  I was smoking about in a Metro 1.0 Hle, subframe kept going but still didn't stop me getting to Cranfield for some Fluff at the weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

pt1 said:


> I had a nova gsi... Full mongoose system with a drilled air box
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nearly bought one of those but ended up buying Renault 5 GT Turbo in Perl white (what a car)

Anyway better stop reminiscing could be here for years lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> "Clearly the Government has some good intentions with these proposals and we wouldn't want to oppose those," adds Brown. "However it's clear that the knock on effect of what they're suggesting would be ruinous for the motorcycle industry. It would be some of the most draconian rules around vehicle modification we've ever heard of."


I am not advocating we, the UK, go there but in America there is what they call 50 state legal devices. California is very strict and some suppliers will not sell their goods to California addresses.

I had a sense when I first read this that it might be about "loud pipes saves lives" and remapping.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> Guilty as charged Sir with the 4D plates, thou been called a lot worse.
> 
> Ahh I do miss the cherry bomb exhaust on my Nova SR, those where the days lol


Ooh jeez, I've had a nice night and all, but I feel lucky and I'll go for the full nugget bingo of asking if you have an Instagram account full of pictures of your cheap Swatch movement watch on your steering wheel with captions like #wristtime and #boss etc etc… :lol: 

I do agree on the old skool with cherry bombs though, might let them slide…

Loved my AX GT with the Janspeed back box… :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

The Cueball said:


> Ooh jeez, I've had a nice night and all, but I feel lucky and I'll go for the full nugget bingo of asking if you have an Instagram account full of pictures of your cheap Swatch movement watch on your steering wheel with captions like #wristtime and #boss etc etc… :lol:
> 
> I'm afraid to disappoint
> 
> ...


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> As long as they promise to jail and crush all these muppets with with their fart maps bang pop gear changes I'm all for it.
> 
> Extra bonus for public whipping of bellends with those 4d reg plates too.
> 
> ...


And there was me saving a few quid a month for a fart map and 4d plate as well :lol: , guess I better put it towards something else - like a pedal charger so I can physically charge up my future electric car after driving 3 miles down the road and realising it's already out of juice.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> And there was me saving a few quid a month for a fart map and 4d plate as well :lol: , guess I better put it towards something else - like a pedal charger so I can physically charge up my future electric car after driving 3 miles down the road and realising it's already out of juice.


Hey, could be worse… you could have just given up completely, sold everything and now drive around in an old diesel MPV.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've given up! 









Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Another fake story from the internet.


----------



## Techno (May 1, 2009)

Err, nope. See page 2.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

ridders66 said:


> Another fake story from the internet.





Techno said:


> Err, nope. See page 2.


Actually, ridders is correct - there is nothing whatsoever in the consultation document (see Cookies post) that suggests any of the things that were stated in the opening post of this thread. It is directed at bringing legislation up to date with regard to potential interference with what the document describes as "emerging transport technologies" - ie. 'connected' and automated technologies with regard to pollution/emissions, safety and cyber security. There is absolutely nothing in the document which can be inferred to mean the _"banning of all aftermarket modifications"_ (which existing laws already require to be approved and safe to fit).

I suggest people read the consultation and understand it before 'going off on one'!

Not sure about the reference to "page 2" either - depends how you have your thread display settings; this whole thread is on one single page for me.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mugwump said:


> Actually, ridders is correct - there is nothing whatsoever in the consultation document (see Cookies post) that suggests any of the things that were stated in the opening post of this thread. It is directed at bringing legislation up to date with regard to potential interference with what the document describes as "emerging transport technologies" - ie. 'connected' and automated technologies with regard to pollution/emissions, safety and cyber security. There is absolutely nothing in the document which can be inferred to mean the _"banning of all aftermarket modifications"_ (which existing laws already require to be approved and safe to fit).
> 
> I suggest people read the consultation and understand it before 'going off on one'!
> 
> Not sure about the reference to "page 2" either - depends how you have your thread display settings; this whole thread is on one single page for me.


Agreed, to me it reads that it will be an offence to tamper with automated vehicles -

_Background and proposal

We intend to develop a national framework allowing us to adapt the regulation of vehicles. This is essential for the safe deployment of automated and other innovative vehicles. We will also implement improved environmental standards and enforcement to better meet current and future challenges.

There are 4 areas where we are proposing to make changes. We are seeking views on:

providing a modern framework for tomorrow's vehicles - regulating safety, security and environmental performance
establishing a flexible, proportionate, and responsive approach to regulating safety, security and environmental performance of vehicles
tackling tampering
improving compliance, safety and security

For automated vehicles, the Law Commissions have stressed the importance of an appropriate authorisation process before vehicles are allowed for use on roads as self-driving. The proposals set out in this document seek to ensure the government has the necessary powers to achieve that outcome.

Final recommendations from the Law Commissions, due at the end of 2021, will clarify what further requirements will be needed to ensure that liability for the driving task can be fairly and effectively reallocated in the absence of a human driver.

Tackling tampering

We will create new offences for tampering with a system, part or component of a vehicle intended or adapted to be used on a road. This will enable us to address existing gaps in the legislation, ensuring cleaner and safer vehicles. We will also create new offences for tampering with non-road mobile machinery (NRMM) and for advertising 'tampering' services or products.

This will strengthen our ability to enforce compliance in this area.

We are aware that the Law Commissions in both their first and third consultations on automated vehicles have considered tampering. We await their final recommendations and would welcome views on our proposals, as follows.

Specifically, we would look to create:

a specific offence for supplying, installing and/or advertising, a 'tampering product' for a vehicle or NRMM - this would apply where a principal effect of the product is to bypass, defeat, reduce the effectiveness of or render inoperative a system, part or component (the product may be a physical part or component, hardware and/or software)
a specific offence for removing, reducing the effectiveness of, or rendering inoperative a system, part or component for a vehicle/NRMM and advertising such services
a specific offence for allowing for use or providing a vehicle or NRMM that has had the operations described in the previous 2 points performed on it
a new power to require economic operators to provide information, where a service/product they have supplied amounts to or enables 'tampering' with a vehicle or NRMM - this would apply in any of the above senses and include requirements to provide relevant information on the quantities of products sold or modified
_


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Mugwump said:


> I suggest people read the consultation and understand it before 'going off on one'!


Well that would stop around 99.9% of social media posts overnight :lol:

Just look at the state of USA with its QAnon imbeciles to see where we are heading.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What we certainly don't want when it comes to "tampering" is having laws set where having something like a LED lamp upgrade needs to be done by a certified shop.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What we certainly don't want when it comes to "tampering" is having laws set where having something like a LED lamp upgrade needs to be done by a certified shop.


That might be a reality though with automated vehicles, considering there was a death where the system thought a white lorry was a cloud and ploughed into it, killing the driver.

Perhaps not with an interior blamp, but a change of headlamps could affect the properties of the system, i guess.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AnthonyUK said:


> Well that would stop around 99.9% of social media posts overnight


Sounds good to me, make it so :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Naddy37 said:


> Not April 1st is it?
> 
> Does this excuse of a muppet infested government realise how many people /companies this ridiculous law will put out of a job/business?
> 
> :lol: This country is a joke.


Sadly not funny though. :wall:
Will play into the hands of large corporates though, at the expense of small businesses, just like this jingoistic government not ever thinking things through, there'll be the monied and the rest of the serfs/workhouse'ers.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Without siding with anyone how many companies make exhaust systems that are better suited to the race track and not the roads?

Does the bike the manufacturer supply require engines, intakes, exhausts and EFI systems to be modified?



> Does this excuse of a muppet infested government realise how many people /companies this ridiculous law will put out of a job/business?


What products do they have or business are they in?



> at the expense of small businesses


Electricians had to take certification exams to prove they were competent for doing work in kitchens and bathrooms.

I think I read in that document that bike companies will have to do something similar.


----------

